# 18g ?



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

Quick question, just been looking for an 18g basket for standard Fracino PF. Unless I'm looking in the wrong place the biggest I could find was 16g. Is there one available (for the original PF) ?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

tAClue said:


> Quick question, just been looking for an 18g basket for standard Fracino PF. Unless I'm looking in the wrong place the biggest I could find was 16g. Is there one available (for the original PF) ?


Is it a 58mm pf?

If so check out VST or IMS baskets they will fit.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

tAClue said:


> Quick question, just been looking for an 18g basket for standard Fracino PF. Unless I'm looking in the wrong place the biggest I could find was 16g. Is there one available (for the original PF) ?


Yep as above VST/IMS should fit a standard Fracino PF. Do you want a 18g specifically? The standard Fracino one will probably dose even higher, right?


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Is it a 58mm pf?
> 
> If so check out VST or IMS baskets they will fit.


The baskets I am using are a shade over 58mm ID


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

Jon said:


> Yep as above VST/IMS should fit a standard Fracino PF. Do you want a 18g specifically? The standard Fracino one will probably dose even higher, right?


I dont know what baskets I am using to be honest but the biggest I have (not including the triple that only fits my naked) will only just accommodate 16g at a push.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

tAClue said:


> I dont know what baskets I am using to be honest but the biggest I have (not including the triple that only fits my naked) will only just accommodate 16g at a push.


The VST basket will fit.

Out of interest, what roast level are the beans?

Could you provide a photo of what you mean of the 16g fitting 'at a push'


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

igm45 said:


> The VST basket will fit.
> 
> Out of interest, what roast level are the beans?
> 
> Could you provide a photo of what you mean of the 16g fitting 'at a push'


Sorry but what is 'roast level'? I am currently using New Latin beans from Brown Bear. I think the bag had the number 5 on it, would that be it?

Can't do photo atm, but what I mean is that I can't get any more than 16g in the basket and fix the PF to the group head, after tamping hard. So hard in fact that the flow is slowed a lot.


----------



## Ecopod (Apr 14, 2016)

Think original question has been answered but just in case it helps.

I've just started using ridged 18g VST baskets in my Fracino portafilter handles. Fit perfectly. I definitely could not get more than 15.8g into the standard Fracino double without the puck hitting the screen (Contempo Dual Fuel) leaving very little room for the water and variable results. As per one of my other posts now turning 18g of dose into 36g of yield very consistently, best change I've made to date.


----------



## Ed Rose CnB (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi @Ecopod

Reviving an old thread, would you be happy to confirm that the 18g VST ridged baskets have proved a good investment for you to dose higher on the Fracino pf? Like you, I'm using a Dual Fuel Contempo auto, I am trying to dose higher than the 14g (18g recipe, 36g out) and cannot get any reliable answers anywhere online (or from fraction, even purchasing their 21g baskets did not fit into the standard pf).

Thank you @Ecopod


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Standard baskets will fit 18g in easy. Thats if you have the standard ones


----------

